# (Folk)Music



## Tulukastaz (Jun 1, 2020)

Hey, I just wanted to share that I make music and it is uploaded on audiomack.com (search Tulkas):

audiomack.com/tulkas

for those of you who like Folk music - especially Irish music, I have uploaded quite a few recordings.
I also experiment in the "Rock/Punk/Metal" genre, and occasionally make a song or two.


----------

